# Deer Season



## cweb10 (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a requirement for a class that I am taking. I am suppose to post my paper to the internet. So, I guess here it is.

A Great Past time
Imagine looking outside and seeing a light dusting of snow on the ground on the first Friday of November. A beautiful clear day, temperature is about 35 degrees. The sun is just over the horizon and the day has barely started. You are giddy as a little kid in a candy store. This is the way that half of North Dakota feels on the first day of North Dakota Deer Gun Season.
This is one of the greatest enjoyments had by many people in the state of North Dakota getting prepared for the season to open at noon. A lot of people spend the first weekend of the season at a deer camp with friends and family. This is a great time to enjoy some companionship and the great wide outdoors. The miles of fields, tree lines, and shrubs walked to find that one elusive wall hanger.
Deer season isn't all about finding that one big buck to brag to your friends about. It is about the bond and fun had by all. It is a time to forget about every care in the world and just have a good time. To remember those that have been with us in the past, but are gone now and what they have done for our hunting party.
What I like about deer season is being able to get out in the outdoors and spend time with friends that I would not be able to due to the miles between us. Deer season brings us together for usually only one weekend a year and means more than anything to me and those I enjoy it with.
We start by discussing which way to walk the shelter belt and who is going to post at the other end. For those that do not know posting would be standing at the end of the shelter belt seeing if anything comes out in front of the walkers that they cannot see. The biggest argument of the day is who is walking and who is posting. I usually lose since I am the skinniest and more in shape. That and because I do not like posting.
So, there you are, walking down the shelter belt and a deer jumps out and you shoot. Bang! Bang! Bang! Bang! Usually the way it goes with those I am hunting with. Not the best shooters in the world, but yet we have a great time. There is one deer lying in the field dead and now it is time to field dress it.
Now, is what I like to think of as the best part of the season field dressing the deer and seeing your trophy so to speak. There is a lot to be said about killing your own food and taking a picture to show your kids to say look what daddy got. This I think also helps kids understand a little about the food chain. I can't wait until by boys are old enough to go hunting with us. 
Last year I enjoyed one of the greatest parts of deer season, watching someone hunt for the first time, shoot their deer, and dress it out. He was like a kid in a candy store at the age of 25. Deer season brings about a lot of first for North Dakotans, and this is one of those times that I was happy to be proud of.
Deer season is something that needs to be enjoyed by all, not just for the hunt, but for the stories told, the fun had, and the experience of a lifetime. I am not saying that deer hunting in North Dakota is the best thing in the world, but if you are a beginner to veteran hunter, everyone looks forward to this season in North Dakota. From only roughly 2,100 license issued in the early 30's to over 100,000 in 2010, deer season is a past time in North Dakota that even gets kids out of school for a day.


----------

